# tupperware containers



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I found one gallon tupperware containers at walmart the other day and was wondering if i could put a betta in it with some gravel and plants. I don't want to use a fishbowl because i hear they can jump out. i would love to get a get a real tank for my bettas, but i'm 12 years old and cant afford it. (petco is way overpriced!) i figure it's better than the 1/2 gallon kritter keeper he's in. what do you think? would it be a good home for my fish?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That woould be a good solution but I would keep looking, I'm sure you could find something a little big bigger. 
Check out the storage section in the store, where they have al the closet storage bins and stuff. You'll probably find something very innexpensive there that's bigger.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, im 11 and im usually broke most of the time and if you go to your local dollar store you can almost always find a good 3-10 gallon fish tank for cheap and all you have to do is a fast rinse and voila! 

___________________

Sushi - Multi CT Male
Wasabi - Blue/White VT Male
Soya - Dwarf frog
Ramen - Blue/Yellow HM


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was at target the other day, and they had them 6qt which is like 1.5 gallon with lid's. They were clear plastic sterlite container's, I bought 15 of them because they were 5 dollars for 5 of them with lid's. I was like wow 5 for 5 and my betta are in 1.5 for a dollar each.. I just drilled a couple hole's in the lid for air..


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bettas are Betta said:


> Hey, im 11 and im usually broke most of the time and if you go to your local dollar store you can almost always find a good 3-10 gallon fish tank for cheap and all you have to do is a fast rinse and voila!


actually, i was just about to go to the dollar store! i'll check if they have something. thanks! and i accepted your freind request!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would get a larger tub. For just a couple dollars more you can get a sterilite tub that is 5 gallons. That would be much easier to heat than a tiny 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck with the tank hunting! I hope you find something you and your betta likes!!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I would get a larger tub. For just a couple dollars more you can get a sterilite tub that is 5 gallons. That would be much easier to heat than a tiny 1.5 gallon tank.


I was just letting him no that he could get a 1.5 with a lid for 1 dollar so him being broke and 11, can at least have a 1.5. Sure a 5 gallon would be awesome, but for 10 dollars you can get a real aquarium a bare 10 gallon so of course bigger is better for a couple dollars more. And I am housing over 25 - 75 bettas so it's easier to have a bunch of 1.5 that I don't have to use heaters and all that..


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bettas are Betta said:


> Good luck with the tank hunting! I hope you find something you and your betta likes!!


thanks! :-D


----------



## Saroar (Jul 27, 2010)

If there's a re-sale shop nearby, that would also be a good place to check.
Perhaps a garage sale, too.


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

try buying online. it's cheaper than most stores. 
plus your 12?! try getting a paper job. or mowing job for your neighbours, and or babysitting job. i'm 13, i have money to spend on my betta's, that i saved up from my paper job. try saving money, then buy!


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

I was at the dollar staore and didnt see anything. What do they look like that you have found at the doller store. I am talking about tanks/containers


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh at my dollar store theres usually a nice 5 gallon or something! but im not allowed to get it


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

5 gallon what a aquarium or what


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

just a five gallon tank. Its not huge but its not tiny.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

ok i couldnt find them are they plastic or glass. Rectangle or what


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Plakat Betta said:


> ok i couldnt find them are they plastic or glass. Rectangle or what


i don't think they are listed on their website... i found something better anyway... http://www.petco.com/product/12031/PETCO-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx the small size is a little over a gallon. the Tupperware containers are sorta flimsy anyway


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

ok thanks and for anyone that has got anything from the dollar store, please post pics


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought a 100g at a garage sale a few weeks ago for $20! DD Idk what I'm gonna put in it but heck thats cheap!


----------

